# Seahawk 2080ti Fittings?



## pocpga (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde, 

ein kurzes und für erfahrene Leute wohl banales Anliegen: 

ich kühle meine CPU mit einer CustomWakü (Schlauch) und bald steht der jährliche Wasser- und Schlauchwechsel an. 

Da ich einen neuen Monitor habe, möchte ich mir eine 2080ti ins Gehäuse pflanzen; aber diesmal eine, die ich mit in den Wasserkreislauf einbinden kann.

Die soll es werden: MSI GeForce RTX 2080ti Sea Hawk EK X

Verzeiht mir bitte die Nubfrage, aber ich bin auch neu in dem Sektor WaKü... 

Welche Fittings brauche ich für die Grafikkarte? Die wird ja ohne Steckanschlüsse geliefert, soweit ich weiß... 
Die normalen? 13/10mm G1/4 ?

Danke schonmal!


vlg


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo, im Regelfall sind die Gewinde die G1/4" (es gibt ausnahmen). Die Gewindeart steht immer in der Artikelbeschreibung des jeweiligen Kühlblockes.
Prinzipiell hängt die benötigte Kühlfläche von deinem Vorhaben ab, sprich ob du übertakten willst bzw. wie leise dein System sein soll. Nebenbei Kühlfläche hat man nie genug.
Hast du die Möglichkeit neben deinem 360er Radiator noch weitere in dein Gehäuse einzubauen oder müsstest du den Selbigen austauschen?
Nach Möglichkeit ist die erstgenannte Variante die Kühlleistungstechnisch und auch Preis/Leistungs mäßige die bessere.
Grüße, KoteletTor


----------



## pocpga (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo KoteletTor, 

vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ich möchte schon etwas übertakten und rausholen was geht (Was für mich und mein Wissen natürlich möglich ist). 

Als Gehäuse habe ich das: Phanteks Enthoo Elite und ich glaube, da habe ich genug Platz für einen weiteren Radiator. 
Der 360 steckt im Moment senkrecht in der Front, den 480er würde ich dann aufm Boden montieren. 

Dieser Radi schwebt mir gerade vor: EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream XE 480
Oder würde auch die Slim Version vom 480er ausreichen?

Letztes Jahr musste ich meine alte Pumpe austauschen. Nun habe ich diese hier: EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 - 

Die sollte doch zwei Radis schaffen, oder?

Ich mach gerade auf Caseking den Warenkorb. xD

vlg


(danke!)


----------



## Ace (20. Juni 2019)

Also du brauchst G1/4" Anschlüsse 13/10 wenn du dieses schon verbaut hast,und ein Slim Radi würde reichen
genauso deine Pumpe langt locker auch für mehrere Radis.


----------



## ludscha (20. Juni 2019)

Servus,

die von Dir gewählte AGB-Pumpen-Kombo reicht locker für dein Vorhaben.

Ob Du vom Radi nun den Dicken oder den Slim nimmst musst du Wissen.

Beim Slim benötigst du nicht so hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen, was natürlich leiser wäre.

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist auch wieviel Platz im Boden vorhanden ist und dort die Montage eines 60 mm dicken Radi`s samt Lüfter möglich ist.


Ich hoffe das deine Fragen für Dich zufriedenstellend beantwortet wurden.

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## pocpga (20. Juni 2019)

Super, ihr seid spitze - dann wirds die Slimversion ( EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 480 - schwarz ) - wobei der 60mm schon passen würde. 
So kann ich aber noch etwas Geld sparen 

Ja, soweit habe ich erstmal keine Fragen mehr und werde jetzt mal bestellen. 

Graka kommt morgen ^^ 

vlg


----------

